# Mogadore



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Anyone fly fish this lake? Any ideas?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..get there b4 the weeds ! "East bank", the north end off the wind swept point!


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Steelheader007 thanks for the reply. I was with golf 3/25 in Akron 1988-1994. Were you involved with them then?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

.. I was a Marine Security Guard at Norfolk, VA attached to F(leet)A(anti-terrorist) S (trike)T(eam) CO. MEF II from 1986-1992, and then never became involved with the reserves.


----------

